# Private labeling - what to charge?



## ZTTim (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey everyone,

So I have a customer that wants us to private label his tees...specifically the Bella+Canvas 3001. They have easily removable tags...so no worries there.

Because this is our first rodeo with this type of embellishment, our plan is create plastisol transfers and heat press them into place.

My quandary is....what do I charge? I would prefer giving them a set price regardless of quantity....rarely are there more than 200 pcs in an order...

So if anyone out there provides this service, I'd be real interested in what you charge to do it.

Thanks,
ZTTim


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Charge whatever you charge for an additional print location. That's all it is.


----------

